# IMPOSSIBLE DE CONFIGURER LES DOUBLE TAP SUR AIRPODS 2



## Jack743 (1 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour.

J'ai acheté récemment des AirPods 2 d'occasion. Ils fonctionnent très bien. Cependant je n'arrive pas configurer les double tap droite ou gauche sur les écouteurs pour les raccourcis. Quand je vais dans le menu bluetooth de l'Iphone je te tape sur le I entoure (informations) je n'ai que déconnecter et oublier cet appareil en choix...
J'ai essaye bien sur de reconfigurer les AirPods en faisant "oublier cet appareil" et en les reconfigurant mais rien n'y fais, toujours pas de possibilité de configurer les doubles tap. 

Est ce que cela viendrais qu'ils ont été configurer à l'achat la première fois sur un autre iPhone?
Quelqu'un a t'il ce problème?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anthony (1 Janvier 2020)

On peut avoir une photo des AirPods ?


----------



## Jack743 (1 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir.

Je vous rassure ce sont des vrais AirPods 2 modele A1938 avec boitier de charge a induction.


----------

